# Bomar Hatch Plexiglass Replacement



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Unfortunately we broke the plexiglass on one of our Bomar hatches, We can replace the plexi here in Trinidad, but I have no idea what glue should be used to secure the plexi to the aluminum. What is presently in there is definitely not contact cement, nor does it seem to be a silicone.
Does anyone know what Bomar recommends?
Thanks.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Pompanette (Bomar's parent company) has their own adhesive, I ordered some seals from them once and they would only ship overnight, which would have cost more than the seals if they hadn't been grossly overpriced to begin with.
Bomar - Useful Sealants - Gasket Glue; Lens Glazing Sealant.
Select Plastics has something else they recommend
ADHESIVES, SEALANTS AND LUBRICANTS - Hatchmasters - Norwalk, CT - Lewmar Hatch Repair Specialists


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Use Dow 795.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot.
I hope I can find one or the other here in Trinidad. Did a search, but couldn't find a distributor, here.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I just did a hatch with Sika 295UV. Good stuff and UV resistant.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

For the believe it or not file;
I found Lexan and the retailer cut it to size, and beveled the corners while we waited, here in Trinidad. He even had the Corning 795! All for the paltry sum of tt$477.00 (around us$70.00). Amazing.
So thanks all; we're water tight once again.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

capta said:


> For the believe it or not file;
> I found Lexan and the retailer cut it to size, and beveled the corners while we waited, here in Trinidad. He even had the Corning 795! All for the paltry sum of tt$477.00 (around us$70.00). Amazing.
> So thanks all; we're water tight once again.


Capta,

Just be sure your Bomars have the supporting cross bars under the lens. These are the hatches designed for polycarbonate. If they are Bomars initially designed for cast acrylic then you DO NOT want to step on the polycarb or you will likely wind up in the cabin. Green water can do the same. Polycarb is much less brittle but a LOT more flexible...

Seeing as you cracked your lens my guess would be the hatches were designed for cast acrylic not polycarbonate.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The hatches do indeed have the two bars. I also doubled the thickness and had it beveled so it won't be a toe killer. It cracked because the Zodiac transom hit it just right. The old piece was just plexi, not Lexan, so we should be fine. 30 years in the sun and three years of the dink on top when sailing, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.
Thanks.


----------

